# Anyone know what this is?



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

*This is an email I received today (8-22-17) It apparently was sent at 4:48 PM and contained the following information.*

From : Mr James William <"www."@adagio.ocn.ne.jp>
Subject : Attention Beneficiary
Reply To : Mr James William <[email protected]>

Hello Dear,
This e-mail is to inform you that we the International Bank for
Reconstruction & Development (IBRD World Bank) had meeting with the
United Nations & Benin Republic Government representative regarding
the payment of your long awaited fund and we had an agreement with
them that the remittance of your fund should be carried out through
MONEY GRAM

You have been approved to be paid Two Million United States Dollars
($2,000.000.00 U.S.D) only. Your fund of Two Million United States
Dollars has been forwarded to Money Gram Payment Center for immediate
transfer to you. Your payment will be sent to you by Money Gram, the
amount you will receive per day is $3,500usd (Three thousand Five
Hundred Dollars Per Day )The Director Money Gram Payment Center of
Benin Republic will send you the current standards track details you
need to pick up your $3,500usd payment by Money Gram,

You will receive every day till you receive the $2.000, 000.00 United
State Dollars, through this Money Gram which is safe and reliable with
less cost.

The Director Money Gram Payment Center has already signed your
payment, now you are free to comply with Money Gram payment office.

Director//: Mr James William
Office//:+229 983-160-20
Email//: [email protected]

The Money Gram Payment Center has been mandated to issue out your
payment and you have to stop any further communication with any other
person(s) or office(s) to avoid any hitches in receiving your payment.

Note that the Director payment needs these details from you to process
your payment:
DATA:
(1) Receivers Full Names........
(2) Country/City...............
(4) Txt Question..............
(5) Txt Answer..............
(6) Mobile Phone...............

Comply now because as soon as you sent this required details to
Dr.Spencer he will start sending your payment by Money Gram. And do
let me know immediately you start receiving your money for us to share
the joy together.

Sincerely,
Mrs.Roberta Ali
Secretary of publicity for and on behalf:
IBRD World Bank
Porto novo, Republic Du'Benin

*No I've not responded to it as don't trust such an email. Just curious as to whether or not anyone else has received anything similar.*


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Sure. It's a classic Nigerian scam email.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Nevada nailed it, but don't feel bad about not picking up on it immediately. The first scam I received was a twist on the prince who needs your help scam, only that time it was presented as a girl in Darfur who had been separated from her inheritance and was just so cold and miserable (although not bad on the eyes). I had the same initial reaction you did and thought to look up the weather report for Darfur. It was blistering hot and dry as parchment and had been for quite some time. I shouldn't have needed to do even that much research!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Yea, 2 million dollars via western union from someone using hotmail... Thats legit -


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL Yeah I figured it was some type of scam...


----------



## PrairieClover (Jun 19, 2015)

Do you have anti-virus software and malware protection? 
You can get some that are free and decent enough. Dh tells me we use one he pays for...about $49 a year and it will cover all computers in your home. There are free versions for phones. 
Kaspersky is a good one, just sayin'. Webroot we have also used. Something else that had the word shield in the company name...forget now.
His spam email box contains many emails similar to what you posted.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

PrairieClover said:


> Do you have anti-virus software and malware protection?
> You can get some that are free and decent enough. Dh tells me we use one he pays for...about $49 a year and it will cover all computers in your home. There are free versions for phones.
> Kaspersky is a good one, just sayin'. Webroot we have also used. Something else that had the word shield in the company name...forget now.
> His spam email box contains many emails similar to what you posted.


Free antivirus software has taken over the market, at least in terms of market share. In fact Avast, Microsoft Security Essentials, AVG and Avira are all free products and collectively command more than 50% of the market share. Avast enjoys the largest market share at just over 20%, with Microsoft Security Essentials running a close second at just under 20%. AVG & Avira are both in the 7% to 8% range.

Of course popularity doesn't necessarily mean that a software product is more effective at detecting computer viruses, but it demonstrates that most computer users have decided the benefit of paid commercial antivirus products aren't worth the price. I know that I use Avast Free myself and it seems to keep me out of trouble pretty well.

You should use whatever antivirus product provides acceptable performance in detecting & removing viruses, and also does it without taxing your computer resources too much. I review antivirus performance benchmarks from time to time and find that Avast Free consistently ranks near the top, so that's what I use and recommend. Should that change sometime in the future I'm always open to trying something else.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Has any one got the "fake refund alert" E-mail yet?

They claim to be from Amazon or even a local store that are wanting you to refund your money for something.
Just contact them and give up you bank account number and your "refund" will be deposited.
Gave me list or songs....to be refunded.

Knew it was a fraud...as I don't buy music online, AND was all Rap music.......
Wow, did they pick the wrong guy.....


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

hunter63 said:


> Has any one got the "fake refund alert" E-mail yet?
> 
> They claim to be from Amazon or even a local store that are wanting you to refund your money for something.
> Just contact them and give up you bank account number and your "refund" will be deposited.
> ...


just about everyone who has email has gotten a similar bait. i got one a couple months ago.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

tell them to email me  --ill play along  ---although I really don't need both millions --one mil would be sufficient (temporarily)


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

goodatit said:


> just about everyone who has email has gotten a similar bait. i got one a couple months ago.


I guess there isn't much point on repeating it....Be aware.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

hunter63 said:


> Has any one got the "fake refund alert" E-mail yet?


If you list an item on Craigslist that sells for over $1000, you often get a very similar offer within minutes of posting. They agree to buy but overpay, you cash the check and send them the difference. The bank alerts you a week or two later that the check was bad and you must pay back the money. You are out the difference. Original "buyer" had no intention of actually buying.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

MichaelZ said:


> If you list an item on Craigslist that sells for over $1000, you often get a very similar offer within minutes of posting. They agree to buy but overpay, you cash the check and send them the difference. The bank alerts you a week or two later that the check was bad and you must pay back the money. You are out the difference. Original "buyer" had no intention of actually buying.


Funny that you would mention Craigslist and $1000. I sold my International 82 pull combine for more than I paid for it with the intention of recycling the money into a John Deere pull combine which had a Scour-Kleen attachment which I really wanted even though the Deere otherwise isn't quite as nice a machine. It ended up going downhill as I started with a combine on the other side of the state. No big deal. Sold by a seller in New York professing to be a JD collector. I can live with that. I noticed but didn't really process the idea that it sounded a bit strange that a collector would have bought a machine and been blindsided with the cost of having it delivered to his home, but that was his supposed reason for selling. I asked for his mailing address to send him a certified check from the bank (if for no better reason I haven't written a check in years and couldn't put my hands on a check book if I had to). He responded with a professed disdain for and distrust of the postal service (i.e., not expecting it to get there, ever), and immediately dug in on using Walmart to transfer funds. At that point I was facing the prospect of paying a seller I had never met nor would I meet absolutely non-traceable funds for a picture on the internet. I can't prove that he was anything less than honest, but I am not rolling the dice on $1000 I can't really afford to lose with that many questions.


----------

